# 99 Chevy S10 ZR7 oil cooling line leaks



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Are they o-rings or the flat sealing washers with an o-ring built in to them?

If they're regular o-rings, just match them up. O-rings are pretty standard thicknesses, and for an oil cooler line they don't really have to be anything special (not like AC). 

If they're the goofy sealing washers GM loves to use on everything, you can order them from a GM dealer (or a parts store with an actual knowledgeable parts person - rare these days). 

A few varieties:


----------



## hubcap (Aug 8, 2014)

*Need oil line with o rings*

Thanks for post but I need lines that go into the radiator that have o rings on the line and inside the radiator.


----------



## jsams (Jun 13, 2014)

Can you take a picture? The advice you got from marqed97 was pretty spot on. Usually oil cooler lines do not have seals both inside the radiator and on the line itself.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Are these the radiator quick connects that you're talking about? Or did you actually unscrew the oil cooler 'spud' from the radiator tank itself? Most of GM's radiator connections looked like the picture below (would be screwed into the radiator, and the line clips into it...the end of the line itself will have no o-ring seal on it - the seal in inside this fitting). 

If the line just has a thread-in fitting on the end, and there is an o-ring there, just find one that fits. 

As was stated, a picture would really help us provide a clearer answer. 

This is the quick connect they used for tranny and engine oil cooler lines at the radiator for years and years (what I call a 'spud'):


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Edit: my parts book shows the above quick connect fittings at the radiator for that year. 

There is a possibility, however, that for some reason you ended up with the screw in style, which would look like this, with an o-ring. In which case, match it up. O-rings are cheap.


----------

